# How can I help my 8 week old baby who has a cold?



## emzi

Hi All,

Poor Ruby has developed a nasty cough and cold over the past few days, she doesn't have a temperature and the GP doesnt seem to care (she went yesterday)
Is there anything I can do or give her to help relieve her symptoms?


----------



## N1kki

karvol plug in for cold can help with breathing and bunged nose,all 1 them sucker things you can put up their noses to suck snot out does help,raising their head in their sleeping place can help with blanket folded in rectangle shape.not sure about coughing though whether theres anything you can give them that young,hopefully someone might come up with something on this thread,get well to her, :)


----------



## whoops

If she has a runny nose, then run a hot shower and bring her into the steamy bathroom - it will help clear it all out.

My LO had a cold at about 8 weeks as well - it's horrible to see them sick when they're so young, but they get over it within a couple of days. I brought her to the GP because of her cough, and he said he wouldn't recommend prescribing anything because it's better for them to learn to beat it on their own - if he gave an antibiotic, chances are he'd have to prescribe another one the next time she got ill, iykwim.


----------



## comfort

saline is great for a runny nose and I second the hot shower room idea- that really works.
I found that keeping baby elevated, meaning that during the day sitting in a bouncy chair or up on mommies lap helps them to breathe better.


----------



## BabyJayne

Try the above suggestions - but another good one is to raise the head of her cot/moses basket (use some books). It's awful when they are so little, but they are resilient little things and soon get over them. They are best without medication if it's not needed, as often it can upset their tummies/bowels etc. x


----------



## daisii

Karvol! My LO has a stinking cold at the moment but with a few drops of Karvol on his bed sheet his sleep has not been affected at all.

(is it wrong to admit here that I pick his nose with my little finger nail to help him too!!!!! :blush:)


----------



## sh3011

My LO had a cold at about that age and got told to put him in a steamy bathroom to clear him out, I also bought a plug in that helped him breathe at night I also got some tissues and put a spot of olbas on it and put them about the house. 
I also got told to put some in a bowl of hot water and put it under the radiator to get it about the house. 
And also put a pillow under his mattress of his cot/crib/moses basket, I can't remember why at the moment but did help at night with his coughing 

My GP told me that it could last for a couple of weeks :( but it lasted about 5 days. 
Hope ur LO gets better soon, just loads of hugs and kisses from mummy is all u can do.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Wet washing drying in the room they are sleeping in will help moisten the air and make it a little easier for them to breathe.

Not sure there is much else you can do but I know this helped Sofia when she was poorly.


----------



## Noodles

My HV told me to put some olbus oil for children in a bowl of hot water in his room and close the door so the fumes get into the air and it really helped him.


----------



## emzi

Thanks all, she is sleeping like a trooper today but im guessing thats normal when they are poorly :(


----------



## popat

I did extra Tummy time with mine to help clear his nose. You can add saline drops first too.


----------

